# Cast Iron Hibachi



## lutzzz

I think Amazon.com has a wire-tap on my mouse or something.. they always know when I'm about to sign onto their site.. and come up with something I just can't refuse.

I'm a rabid "griller" (lump charcoal in various Weber grills) and have their 22" kettle and WSM and the little "Smokey Joe", which is an excellent little grill. (I don't do "gas" grills anymore). But years ago I had a really neat cast iron Hibachi that I loved to use for "a" steak or whatever.. one or two people. You could get that cast iron grill REALLY hot and put a nice sear on a steak... That was in the days when a Hibachi wasn't stamped out of tin and sold in Walmart for $9.99. And I've always wanted another one.

The only cast iron Hibachis of any quality I could find were made by Lodge and they cost about $100. I didn't want one THAT bad, so I passed. Then the prices came down to $69 or so, but the Lodge Sportsman Grill weighs about 30+ lbs and shipping costs were terrible.

Anyway, Amazon had one of those 12 hour sales the other day and offered a Lodge Sportsman 404 Grill for $42.00!  and it had FREE SHIPPING.. so I gobbled it up before it disappeared.. And I just got it... and WOW, let me tell ya, it's a very well made bunch of cast iron.. heavy yes, but seems to have the same quality they use in their cast iron pots & pans. If I don't let it rust out, my grandson will be using it too.

Only two height adjustments (2" or flat), which is kinda a pain, but there is a neat sliding air control on the firebox to let you regulate the airflow which should work okay.

I'll take it for a test drive this weekend and if anyone is interested, I'll report my observations. I didn't know where to post this.. it's not really "cookware and accessories" .. maybe the miscellaneous section?.. but too late now.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

It would be great if you could tell us what your opinion is Lutzz. I know it would be helpful to ME.


----------



## marmalady

We have that grill, and it's great, as you said, for 'just a steak or two'!  You do have to be careful about it rusting, tho - I seasoned the grid just as you would a cast iron skillet - the fire base I wasn't as worried about.


----------



## MJ

Did it look like this? Please report your results! Very interesting. I want one!


----------



## lutzzz

Yeah, that's it, MJ...

They have them "pre-seasoned" now... not sure if mine is or not. I partially pulled it out of the box to be sure nothing was broken (an elephant could step on this grill and not break it).. I'll assemble it later.

For sure, enemy #1 is RUST.. need to figure out a cover cause it does rain occasionally here in Seattle


----------



## lutzzz

Marmalady.. does the base get REAL hot? I have a kinda junky wooden table I'm thinking about putting it on, but don't want to burn up the deck...

Probably should get some bricks or something to set it on...


----------



## marmalady

Yes, do get some bricks - or an old, heavy cookie sheet I think is what we used to use.  Have fun!

Oh, and this is a great party idea - have aps ready to be cooked - like shrimp on skewers, or teriyaki chicken or beef - whatever, and let your guests gather around the little grill and cook their own!  Be sure to provide lots of tongs and pot holders, tho!


----------



## lutzzz

MJ... if you want one, I recommend keeping an eye on Amazon.. 'cause they seem to have free shipping with most Lodge stuff.. 

I just checked my Amazon invoice and the shipping to me here in Seattle would have been $23.87.. but they credit you back when you use their free shipping option.


----------



## MJ

lutzzz said:
			
		

> MJ... if you want one, I recommend keeping an eye on Amazon.. 'cause they seem to have free shipping with most Lodge stuff..
> 
> I just checked my Amazon invoice and the shipping to me here in Seattle would have been $23.87.. but they credit you back when you use their free shipping option.


 Thanks lutzzz. I'll keep an eye on Amazon. Free shipping would be great. I think you got one heck of a good deal.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

MJ...... please remove your hamburger avatar.... its always making me hungry!!    That burger looks perfect!!


----------



## Michael in FtW

I think the college student "affordable" (aka: well made but cheap) $10 cast iron imported Hibachi's that we used to get back in the late 60' and 70's have gone the way of the dodo and Fondu pots.

If you're going to be using it on a wood surface ... I would just use 5-6 common bricks under it to deflect the heat. Probably not necessary except for under the legs ... but, never hurts to err on the side of caution.

Since my apartments have turned into a "Grill Free" zone ... I've been thinking about getting another one so I could use it in my fireplace.


----------



## auntdot

Wow Lutzzz, that looks snazzy and good luck with it.

I am suppressing a desire to look for one because I know I will just let it sit out overnight and it will rain.

I wish you all the best with yours.


----------



## lutzzz

auntdot.. that little 19x10" grill weighs about 32 pounds! ... so unless one is masochistic, it's not likely they'll want to carry it around much 

I still haven't thought it through about how I'm going to handle mine yet.. (I'm going to screw it together a bit later if/when I wake up .. only two bolts, two lock washers, and two nuts.. so I can handle that) and think about it.

Rust is the biggest potential problem, even if the grill is covered. One of my decks is mostly covered and I think I'll set it up there.. but the dampness & humidity here in Seattle is a real pain during the winter.. so we'll see.


----------



## auntdot

Lutzzz, I hate to tell you how many grills I have.

I only use one.

It is a small little guy that I bought about fifteen years ago.  It is about the size of a hibachi but has the shape of a can cut in half the long way.  Sorry, that is the only way I can describe it.

Love that sucker, and it has held up through its share of showers.

Yours seems to have a lot of pizzazz.

Again, enjoy.


----------



## roadfix

Sorry to dredge up an old thread.
I love my little Lodge hibachi grill.  The heavy cast iron construction is first rate.  Most small grills out there seem too tinny compared to this heavy cast iron cooker.
I either use it alone or with my main gas grill when cooking for a large party.  I especially like grilling appetizers on it such as yakitori or sausages.  It's a great table top grill.


----------



## Caslon

Hibachis' are not that seen for sale anymore in the last couple of years.
Nowhere at the local drug stores like they used to be every summer.

They were ok, not great.  The grates were made of super cheap cast iron.

For me, they were cheap, one summer usage.


----------



## roadfix

Caslon said:


> For me, they were cheap, one summer usage.



Yes, I can see clay hibachis and $15 hibachis lasting only a couple of seasons.  But I think they're meant to be disposable.


----------



## Caslon

lol, I bought so many of those I could put them together in the dark.
The first time you fire up, the wood feet would smell for half an hour.
Also, if windy, I'd have to cover the meat or block the wind with foil.


----------



## Sedagive

Michael in FtW said:


> I think the college student "affordable" (aka: well made but cheap) $10 cast iron imported Hibachi's that we used to get back in the late 60' and 70's have gone the way of the dodo and Fondu pots.
> 
> If you're going to be using it on a wood surface ... I would just use 5-6 common bricks under it to deflect the heat. Probably not necessary except for under the legs ... but, never hurts to err on the side of caution.
> 
> Since my apartments have turned into a "Grill Free" zone ... I've been thinking about getting another one so I could use it in my fireplace.


 
Does that bring back memories.  In the early 70's I was in my first apartment and had one of those little hibachi's.  I'll bet I cooked on it 5 or 6 nights a week.  I loved it.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Although I'd definitely use some bricks as well, another thought re: heat/spark protection is a small fireproof "hearth rug".  We have one in front of our woodstove that we purchased either from "Plow & Hearth" or "L. L. Bean" that's guaranteed fire/flameproof & is meant to protect the wood floor from any stray sparks or embers.


----------

